# Gatlinburg, Pigeon Forge Fires [Multiple threads merged.]



## hvsteve1

Gatlinburg and areas of Pigeon Forge, including Dollywood Resort, are being evacuated as forest fires approach with strong winds. Details on www.knoxnews.com


----------



## riverdees05

Has anyone heard any news about the Timeshares in the area?  We own at Tree Tops.


----------



## JimMIA

There is a huge wildfire that has forced the evacuation of downtown Gatlingburg and has threatened Dollywood.  It also seems to have closed much of the national park, at least on the TN side.

Anyone know if either of the Wyndham resorts are threatened?

_[Threads merged.]_


----------



## bnoble

Apparently, the Gatlinburg Westgate and Ober Gatlinburg suffered (possibly quite serious) damage.

https://twitter.com/JoshSmithWJHL/status/803596532394184704


----------



## bnoble

Apparently, the Westgate has suffered (possibly very serious) damage.
https://twitter.com/JoshSmithWJHL/status/803596532394184704


----------



## Talent312

According to Tenn. Emergency Management:
“Westgate Resorts is likely entirely gone (more than 100 buildings)...”

[Update:] Tree Tops appear to be mostly destroyed.  Ober Gatlinburg is fine.

--------------------
Smoky Mountains National Park has closed all of its facilities.
The park’s headquarters is currently without power and phone services.
Road closures in the Park: Highway 441 and Cherokee Orchard Roads.

.


----------



## The Haileys

Westgate in Gatlinburg is a near-total loss, along with many other businesses and homes in the area


----------



## whitewater

I drove through the area this past weekend.  They are getting several inches of rain yesterday and today.  Fires should be all but gone.  As for effects it was not noticeable except in isolated and areas beyond what some burnt shrubs and trees look like.  Smoke was all but gone except one area around Jellico, TN.  

hope it helps.  Think you will be fine to enjoy the inside water activities and some hiking it desired.


----------



## JimMIA

Here's a story from the Washington Post talking about the destruction of Westgate and Ober Gatlinburg -- apparently hundreds of buildings destroyed.  Also says it has affected the southern part of Pigeon Forge "...near Sevierville."  Sevierville is where Great Smoky Mountains is, although farther from Pigeon Forge.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-flee-gaitlinburg-tenn-as-flames-lick-roads/

That's also apparently *today*, not last week.


----------



## hvsteve1

Sixteen story Hilton Park Vista supposedly burned. Obergatlinburg says they are intact.


----------



## ride2slide

This is so sad!

http://appalachianmagazine.com/2016/11/29/gatlinburg-is-gone-fire-destroys-most-of-tourism-town/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Gatlinburg Tennessee *

is a popular mountain resort area located in Sevier County
on the border of the Great Smoky Mountains National Park
along US Route 441, which connects Gatlinburg Tennessee
to Cherokee, North Carolina through the national park.

This is America's most visited national park.
Appalachian  Trail, Black Bears, Caves Cove.

During the Christmas season, the entire downtown area
is decorated with lights for the Winterfest Celebration.

*Fire of 1992*
Downtown Gatlinburg
On the night of July 14, 1992, Gatlinburg gained national
attention when an entire city block burned to the ground,
due to faulty wiring in a light fixture.

*Fire of November 29, 2016*

Fire forces Ripley`s Aquarium employees in Gatlinburg 
to leave thousands of animals behind.

*Ober Gatlinburg*

Due to this unfortunate situation, our operation will be closed today 
and tomorrow (Wednesday 11/29). We are gathering information 
and will give updates as we receive them. Our structure on the 
mountain and our animals in the Wildlife Encounter are safe.

Pigeon Forge is about 6 miles to the north

Our favorite Music by Craig Duncan
Sunday In The Smokey Mountains


----------



## staceyeileen

whitewater said:


> I drove through the area this past weekend.  They are getting several inches of rain yesterday and today.  Fires should be all but gone.  As for effects it was not noticeable except in isolated and areas beyond what some burnt shrubs and trees look like.  Smoke was all but gone except one area around Jellico, TN.
> 
> hope it helps.  Think you will be fine to enjoy the inside water activities and some hiking it desired.



Think you should check the news today......  things are quite different than they were over the weekend.


----------



## hvsteve1

As of today, Tuesday, you are not allowed to leave Pigeon Forge headed toward Gatlinburg. Saw TV report of National Guard vehicles rolling in. Nobody is allowed into that entire area.


----------



## SueDonJ

The reports look just awful!  It's odd, though, how completely contradictory they are about that one Ober Gatlinburg place.  TEMA says it's destroyed but their website says, _"Due to this unfortunate situation, our operation will be closed Tuesday 11/29 and Wednesday 11/30. We are gathering information and will give updates as we receive them. Our structure on the mountain and our animals in the Wildlife Encounter are safe. Please keep our rescue workers in your thoughts and prayers."  _I know it's difficult to assess and get the word out quickly but to have such opposite reports??


----------



## JimMIA

SueDonJ said:


> The reports look just awful!  It's odd, though, how completely contradictory they are about that one Ober Gatlinburg place.  TEMA says it's destroyed but their website says, _"Due to this unfortunate situation, our operation will be closed Tuesday 11/29 and Wednesday 11/30. We are gathering information and will give updates as we receive them. Our structure on the mountain and our animals in the Wildlife Encounter are safe. Please keep our rescue workers in your thoughts and prayers."  _I know it's difficult to assess and get the word out quickly but to have such opposite reports??


Ober Gatlinburg is a small ski area located on top of a mountain with an incredibly narrow, winding road.  I'm sure they can't give much accurate information because they can't get up there right now because of the fires, fallen trees, probably downed power lines, etc.

Wildfires burn in crazy patterns, so it's going to be a few days before they really have a comprehensive assessment of the damage.  And it's going to be a patchwork thing -- utter devastation right next to untouched areas.


----------



## richardm

Wyndham Smoky Mtns and Great Smokies have not been impacted..


----------



## moonstone

Keeping our fingers crossed that Sunrise Ridge Resort escapes any damage as well.


~Diane


----------



## ride2slide

here's an alphabetical list:

http://www.wbir.com/news/local/gatlinburg-fires-whats-damaged-destroyed-and-intact/357891924


----------



## The Haileys

This is the Facebook page of a local paper, and they are doing pretty good coverage: https://www.facebook.com/knoxnews
And a local TV station: https://www.facebook.com/pages/WBIR-TV/ and their web site with live updates: http://www.wbir.com 

We live about 20 miles as the crow flies from these fires. The information we get locally is constantly changing and often contradicting right now. There are several thousand people displaced from their homes, hundreds of tourists turned out of their resorts and hotels, most all with only the clothes on their backs. Over 150 businesses and homes have been destroyed or damaged, including some historic and iconic locations. 

Rain is due to move in tonight again. What we got last night barely helped. The fire fighters, police and EMS are going on 36 hours of on duty. 

Please pray.


----------



## Talent312

From the List -- *Alamo Steakhouse: *Destroyed.
... Decent steak, but overpriced.

.
.


----------



## JimMIA

richardm said:


> Wyndham Smoky Mtns and Great Smokies have not been impacted..


YAY...and thank you, Richard!


----------



## Saintsfanfl

whitewater said:


> I drove through the area this past weekend.  They are getting several inches of rain yesterday and today.  Fires should be all but gone.  As for effects it was not noticeable except in isolated and areas beyond what some burnt shrubs and trees look like.  Smoke was all but gone except one area around Jellico, TN.
> 
> hope it helps.  Think you will be fine to enjoy the inside water activities and some hiking it desired.



Light to moderate rain does little for a raging forest fire except add some smoke. The water can vaporize in seconds. If the wind dies down combined with the rain it sure can't hurt. 

Ironically if a fire is hot enough it can ignite the hydrogen in water like gasoline. A forest fire or any other normal fire can't do that but there are certain types of High Temperature Accelerant Arson fires that can.


----------



## rapmarks

Seiverville is north of Pigeon Forge isn't it?     Dollywood is in Pigeon Forge, and east of the town, so I would think Pigeon Forge was damaged too.    it is so terrible, can't believe it.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie

From Tree Tops Resort's Facebook page, about an hour ago:  _"Update: we are all very anxious to find out the condition of the resort. The authorities are still not allowing us into Gatlinburg. However, there have been some people that have made their way there. We do not want to give you incorrect information and there is a lot of that happening. We do know that some buildings have burned to the ground. But.....we have received new information (unconfirmed ) that some may not have been. As soon as we are able to go there and see for ourselves what has happened, we will give an accurate update."_


----------



## Space Coast Laurie

From Westgate Smoky Mountain Resort & Spa's Facebook page earlier today:  

_"As many of you are aware, a massive wildfire has spread through Great Smoky Mountains National Park and into our resort and the City of Gatlinburg. The local authorities have evacuated the surrounding area and we are still assessing the impact. Westgate Smoky Mountain Resort & Spa has sustained some damage and will be temporarily closed. Fortunately, there are no reported injuries or casualties either at our resort or in the neighboring community.

 ----------------

 The resort will be closed until further notice and we will post more information as it becomes available. All existing reservations are being automatically cancelled through the end of the year – you will be receiving an email confirmation of your cancellation in the near future. As we determine the extent of the damage in the next few days, we will review future reservations and what we will be able to accommodate both at this resort while we reconstruct and at our other resorts.

 ----------------

 If you have any immediate concerns or questions regarding your current or upcoming reservation at Westgate Smoky Mountain Resort & Spa, please call 800-925-9999 for further assistance.

 ---------------------------- 

 We understand a lot of our owners have lots of questions and we will do our best to answer them as quickly as possible. In order to ensure your vacations remain as uninterrupted as possible, we will be waiving the developer exchange fee for all of our other Westgate Resorts and encourage you to make your bookings at our other properties while we finalize our reconstruction plans. We have the resources and are committed to rebuilding this resort making it better than ever.

 Thank you,

 David A. Siegel"_


----------



## The Haileys

rapmarks said:


> Seiverville is north of Pigeon Forge isn't it?     Dollywood is in Pigeon Forge, and east of the town, so I would think Pigeon Forge was damaged too.    it is so terrible, can't believe it.



Yes, Sevierville is north of Pigeon Forge, which is north of Gatlinburg. There is some damage in Pigeon Forge as well - some cabins near Dollywood and Dreammore Resort, and along the stretch of road between Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg known as the Spur. 

Here's a map for perspective (I live where the blue dot is)


----------



## sfwilshire

Just got to see a few of the pictures from the air on the news this afternoon. Heartbreaking! We are also Tree Tops owners and hope we are well insured. It sounds like we'll need to be based on the Facebook update. Our loss is relatively meaningless compared to the loss of lives, homes, businesses and livelihoods in the area. Our entire end of the state is in extreme drought conditions, approximately 11" below average rainfall for the year. Smaller fires have been burning all around us. The light rain last night did little to help the situation, but more is due in tonight. The biggest hindrance in Gatlinburg was the, at times, hurricane speed winds. It was a very blustery day all day yesterday and the firefighters did not need that. Keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sfwilshire

Ober Gatlinburg - The local authorities confirmed today that Ober Gatlinburg is intact and that their animals have been moved to safety. I heard this from one of the officials who went as far as the blocked gate.

Rescue groups have been reaching out for the domestic animals (including livestock). I hope the wild animals were able to flee to safer areas before they were burned.

Sheila


----------



## falmouth3

So sad to see this.  I'm happy for those whose homes and businesses were not destroyed but devastated for those who lost everything.


----------



## The Haileys

There's not much left of Westgate ...


----------



## Space Coast Laurie

Waiting to hear something on the various Club Chalet units.  Lots of good memories.  Used to own a couple different units.  Daughter still owns one.  We'll find out eventually.  Insignificant, in the scope of so many people having lost their regular homes and places of employment, though.  Tourism will be affected for some time there, unfortunately.  The buildings can be rebuilt, but it will be quite a while before the forests are back to what we're used to.


----------



## lll1929




----------



## sfwilshire

I deposited two December 2016 weeks into RCI as well as two May 2017 weeks. I assume RCI just cancels my deposits and I'm out the maintenance fees? Anyone had experience with this sort of situation?


----------



## Kozman

lll1929 said:


> View attachment 2970




We own at Oakmont....the sister resort. Called there and they are not damaged except for smoke. Headed for Wyndham Smoky Mountain today. They are not damaged. So sad about Tree Tops. I was considering adding a week there last year. I hope the owners who evacuated found a place to stay. Maybe Oakmont had some open rooms?


----------



## pedro47

My heart goes out to everyone in the area and the state of Tennessee. Just heartbreaking and as the Christmas season approaching, what a way to start the holidays season.


----------



## zzcn69

Anybody have any news about whether timeshares there were burned down?  Haven't been able to find any reports of damage, but there are so many timeshares there that I wonder.

_[Threads merged.]_


----------



## ricknhsv

I saw on Facebook on a Tree Tops page that only Building 9 is left. They are not sure about the chalets.  So sad - I have been to several timeshare resorts and this was my favorite by far.

Rick



riverdees05 said:


> Has anyone heard any news about the Timeshares in the area?  We own at Tree Tops.


----------



## richardm

Wyndham is allowing owners to cancel reservations that check in over the next few days, and returning points. They are also working with other local agencies to try and find temporary lodging for people who were displaced by the fires. If you have a use year other than Jan- it's a good opportunity to get your points back and at the same time help out someone in need. However, if your use year ends Dec 31- please be aware that the returned points may be difficult to use elsewhere with limited availability remaining at most locations for December.


----------



## silentg

sfwilshire said:


> I deposited two December 2016 weeks into RCI as well as two May 2017 weeks. I assume RCI just cancels my deposits and I'm out the maintenance fees? Anyone had experience with this sort of situation?


Yes, we had a timeshare in Vermont that was damaged by heavy snow, the roof collapsed and it was closed for a while. We had a deposited week with RCI. They tried to cancel my week, however I spoke to a supervisor, explained that my membership, was up to date and not my fault about the resort. I was able to trade that week. Just have to be persistent. So sorry that your resort was destroyed, looks like it was a beautiful place?
Silentg


----------



## lll1929

Here is the list I located. http://www.wfmynews2.com/news/local/gatlinburg-fires-whats-damaged-destroyed-and-intact/358120716


----------



## Sandy VDH

I have an Westgate in Gatlinburg booked for next year.  I guess I wait and see how the smoke settles (literally) and find out what the state of the resort is.  Although checkin burnt down, as well as several other building, I don't know if the resort was completely levelled.  Looks like Tree Tops did not fair well at all.

Sorry for the folks that live in the area.


----------



## pedro47

It was reported this morning that one Westgate Resort in Tenn.  loss of 100 buildings because of the fire.



Sandy VDH said:


> I have an Westgate in Gatlinburg booked for next year.  I guess I wait and see how the smoke settles (literally) and find out what the state of the resort is.  Although checkin burnt down, as well as several other building, I don't know if the resort was completely levelled.  Looks like Tree Tops did not fair well at all.
> 
> Sorry for the folks that live in the area.


----------



## Talent312

_Comments about Gatlinburg Town Square on Exploria Resorts' Facebook page: _

*Steve Platt:*
Could you please tell us why none of your staff notified us about getting out? It wasn't until we heard a firetruck siren that we even looked outside and saw the flames.

*Exploria Resorts:*
First, we're very sorry that you had to experience this during your vacation. Please know we place the safety of our guests and team above all else, and our team was working diligently to notify everyone and make sure they were safe....

*Steve Platt:*
If it wasn't for our neighbor pulling the fire alarm half of the people may have not gotten out. We really feel like your staff did nothing and even one of your maintenance people didn't have a clue.

*Exploria Resorts:*
Thank you for sharing your concerns with us. We're sure our team will want to evaluate their emergency response in coming days, and if you would like to EM us any of your concerns, we can share that feedback with them.

.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

Based on this news report it sounds like Laurel Point Resort may have burned.


----------



## riverdees05

We own at Tree Tops and have Memorial Day week 2017 reserved.  Any and all updates will be appreciated.  Will check the Facebook Page.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

Maple_Leaf said:


> Based on this news report it sounds like Laurel Point Resort may have burned.


The Sevier County Structure Status interactive map lists Laurel Point Resort as "destroyed" based on inspection on December 1.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

riverdees05 said:


> We own at Tree Tops and have Memorial Day week 2017 reserved.  Any and all updates will be appreciated.  Will check the Facebook Page.


Tree Tops hasn't been inspected yet.  Unfortunately, the Roaring Fork Baptist Church, 1/2 mile walk in from Tree Tops was inspected December 1 and listed as "destroyed."


----------



## DianneL

No official info yet as far as I know but have seen pictures on tv of Tree Tops and it appears it is destroyed.


----------



## Talent312

Report from Gatlinburg Town Square:
"Gatlinburg is being re-opened to business owners and residents for a brief time today.
However, there are police checkpoints to determine eligibility to enter the city."

.


----------



## sfwilshire

No word yet on Tree Tops, but they are working on a map now at SevierCountyTN.org . I found the Tree Tops location and everything around it is listed as destroyed. I'm still holding out hope that some of it escaped, but it looks bad.

They allowed home and business owners limited access today, so I hoped we'd hear something. Maybe the Tree Tops staff wanted to allow homeowners first access. There was a very long line to get in.

Sheila


----------



## brickey1

I lost both my places in Gatlinburg, Tree Tops and Laurel Point. Will they try to make me pay maintenance fees when both of my buildings are burned down?


----------



## Talent312

brickey1 said:


> I lost both my places in Gatlinburg, Tree Tops and Laurel Point. Will they try to make me pay maintenance fees when both of my buildings are burned down?



Sorry for your loss. Looking at the maps, some areas were hit hard and in others, it was spotty.
Your governing docs may cover it. It may depend on whether they intend to rebuild or liquidate.
I would hold off paying for now, but try to contact management/member services.
.
.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Dazed Tennessee Residents Get First Look at Wildfire Rubble
By Adam Beam and Jonathan Mattise, Associated Press/ AP/ apnewsarchive.com

"GATLINBURG, Tenn. (AP) — Charlotte Moore needed a phone charger.

"I'll just get it at home," she shrugged.

Then she remembered that her home was gone.

The realization came as she made the familiar drive up to the top of Laurel Mountain in the Roaring Fork neighborhood of Gatlinburg on Friday, where what lay ahead was anything but familiar. On the first day officials let property owners return to assess the damage from the wildfire that devastated their homes, the eastern Tennessee tourist destination was headed toward an uncertain future.

As people were allowed into the city, Sevier County Mayor Larry Waters raised the death toll to 13 and said the number of damaged buildings now approached 1,000. He also defended the response to the wildfires that spread rapidly Monday, saying it was not the time for "Monday morning quarterbacking." He promised a full review later...."





The burnt remains of Laurel Point Resort on Sky Mountain Rd. sits atop a hill in Gatlinburg, Tenn., Friday, Dec. 2, 2016. Residents were getting their first look at what remains of their homes and businesses in Gatlinburg, after a wildfire tore through the resort community on Monday, Nov. 28. (Michael Patrick/Knoxville News Sentinel via AP)


Richard


----------



## Laurie

Maple_Leaf said:


> Based on this news report it sounds like Laurel Point Resort may have burned.



Wow, so sorry to read all of this.

We just exchanged into Laurel Point this past September, for our first time into Gatlinburg and SMNP. The staff was very sweet. The park was in extreme drought of course, we learned that the black bear population was not doing well because of that. What devastation this turned into, and I read they think the fires were caused by humans. What on earth causes someone to do that? Breaks my heart.


----------



## Talent312

MULTIZ321 said:


> Sevier County Mayor Larry Waters... saying it was not the time for "Monday morning quarterbacking."



I'll do some for him...
Building in an attractive area, highly forested area brought the risk, and then unforseen winds caused embers from the Chimney Tops fire to cross recently bulldozed fire breaks. But, it was bound to happen, sooner or later.

See: http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/02/us/weather-gatlinburg-was-made-to-burn/

"If you look for it, you can find evidence of past wildfires in and around Gatlinburg," said biogeographer Henri Grissino-Mayer of the University of Tennessee. "Gatlinburg was made to burn," he said. He says he's been predicting a fire in the area for 15 years... That region, especially Gatlinburg, "is a very dangerous place." ... People want to have that rustic feel, he says, so they build beautiful wood homes on a hillside in the forest.

Grissino-Mayer points out older trees that have been charred by wildfire in the past four years.  Next to one charred stump, a log cabin is being built. Then he notices a fence that was recently installed alongside the charred remains of the old one. He says people will buy this cabin without realizing that the one before it burned in a wildfire.

"This is fuel," he said, pointing to the woods. "Everywhere around us is fuel, everything: trees, grass, shrubs, weeds. Everything. ... All of this is fuel, and then guess what: All of this fuel butts up to a house made of fuel."

.


----------



## TUGBrian

Westgate appears to have announced that owners will not have to foot the bill for the repairs as they expect insurance to cover the bulk of the bill:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/os-westgate-timeshare-damage-insurance-20161202-story.html


that said, one would expect the insurance premium to rise significantly after such a claim.


----------



## silentg

Talent312 said:


> _Comments about Gatlinburg Town Square on Exploria Resorts' Facebook page: _
> 
> *Steve Platt:*
> Could you please tell us why none of your staff notified us about getting out? It wasn't until we heard a firetruck siren that we even looked outside and saw the flames.
> 
> *Exploria Resorts:*
> First, we're very sorry that you had to experience this during your vacation. Please know we place the safety of our guests and team above all else, and our team was working diligently to notify everyone and make sure they were safe....
> 
> *Steve Platt:*
> If it wasn't for our neighbor pulling the fire alarm half of the people may have not gotten out. We really feel like your staff did nothing and even one of your maintenance people didn't have a clue.
> 
> *Exploria Resorts:*
> Thank you for sharing your concerns with us. We're sure our team will want to evaluate their emergency response in coming days, and if you would like to EM us any of your concerns, we can share that feedback with them.
> 
> .


I find this post troubling, how could they NOT evacuate? Luckily the owners took it on themselves to leave! Scary! Hope all are safe?


----------



## BigRedOne

Follow this link to Westagate:  https://www.westgateresorts.com/news/gatlinburg-wildfires/


----------



## The Haileys

Talent312 said:


> I'll do some for him...
> Building in an attractive area, highly forested area brought the risk, and then unforseen winds caused embers from the Chimney Tops fire to cross recently bulldozed fire breaks. But, it was bound to happen, sooner or later.
> 
> See: http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/02/us/weather-gatlinburg-was-made-to-burn/
> 
> "If you look for it, you can find evidence of past wildfires in and around Gatlinburg," said biogeographer Henri Grissino-Mayer of the University of Tennessee. "Gatlinburg was made to burn," he said. He says he's been predicting a fire in the area for 15 years... That region, especially Gatlinburg, "is a very dangerous place." ... People want to have that rustic feel, he says, so they build beautiful wood homes on a hillside in the forest.
> 
> Grissino-Mayer points out older trees that have been charred by wildfire in the past four years.  Next to one charred stump, a log cabin is being built. Then he notices a fence that was recently installed alongside the charred remains of the old one. He says people will buy this cabin without realizing that the one before it burned in a wildfire.
> 
> "This is fuel," he said, pointing to the woods. "Everywhere around us is fuel, everything: trees, grass, shrubs, weeds. Everything. ... All of this is fuel, and then guess what: All of this fuel butts up to a house made of fuel."
> 
> .




The same thing can be said of building homes and resorts just about anywhere. Risk exists from natural disaster literally everywhere.


----------



## GetawaysRus

BigRedOne said:


> Follow this link to Westagate:  https://www.westgateresorts.com/news/gatlinburg-wildfires/



Thanks for posting this.  I'm not a Westgate owner, bUT it seems as if they are trying to do right by their owners.

Gatlinburg has been on my to-do exchange list for a few years.  So I did finally make a trade into Westgate Smoky Mountains resort for October 2017 during fall color season.  But my wife feels that if the damage from the fire is too great, she may not wish to go.  We were looking forward to enjoying the natural beauty of the area, but fire damage may put a big dent into that.

I have 2 main questions on my mind:
1. Perhaps it is too early to know, but can anyone provide an idea of the extent of the damage to the forests?
2. I will probably have to call Westgate to find out if they have sufficient remaining room inventory to accommodate us (as exchangers).  If not, or if we decide to change our plans, I wonder what they would be willing to do.


----------



## pedro47

Westgate response does not sound like Westgate.  Their response sounds liked a caring timeshare corporation.


----------



## rapmarks

my home at Christmas Mountain is on a hill and the area is heavily forested, frightening


----------



## eschjw

Here is a link to drone footage of the damage at Treetops. Several of the main buildings did survive the fire.






I have an exchange booked here for early January in building 4. It is across the street from the main group of buildings and it looks like it is intact.
My exchange company DAE called me on Wednesday and informed me that Treetops had been impacted by the fire.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Emergency Evacuation Notice Arrived After the Flames For Some in Tennessee
By Rebecca Hersher/ The Two-Way: Breaking News from NPR/ America/ National Public Radio/ npr.org

"In eastern Tennessee, officials say a wildfire that tore through resort towns in the foothills of the Great Smoky Mountains earlier this week killed at least 13 people and destroyed nearly 1,000 structures, according to local officials and the state emergency management agency.

The confirmed death toll in and around the tourist town of Gatlinburg in Sevier County has climbed steadily since the fire raced into town overnight on Monday.

On Friday, search and rescue crews from state law enforcement agencies and the national guard were still looking for people who had not made it out of town before they were trapped by flames.

The state bureau of investigation has set up a hotline to report missing people.

The _Knoxville News Sentinel_ reported that, although the deadly wildfire had been burning in nearby Great Smoky Mountains National Park for days before it moved into town, an emergency evacuation notice did not get to some residents until after the fire was already within city limits.

The newspaper added:

"The citywide evacuation order was never relayed directly to area mobile devices due to the constraints of the Integrated Public Alert and Warning System, which limits the text messages to 90 characters, Tennessee Emergency Management Agency spokesman Dean Flener confirmed Thursday.

" 'You cannot just tell them (to evacuate.) You have to tell them what to do,' Flener said. 'People will panic more and you will get people in dangerous situations because you have not told them more.'

"Instead, the evacuation notice was issued to area TV and radio outlets for broadcast — several hours after the flames had reached Gatlinburg." "...."





A swimming pool in a motel complex in Gatlinburg, Tenn.

Mark Humphrey/AP 


Richard


----------



## pedro47

That drone video of the Tree Top Resort is a sad video of what fire and wind can cause.


----------



## rapmarks

I am trying to remember where treetops is located.  We on a narrow one way road east of main entrance to national park.  People were backpacking off this road.  When we came off the road there was a touristy place and then we drove back to downtown gatlinburg.  Is treetops along that road


----------



## The Haileys

The area within the red straight lines is the main commercial district of Gatlinburg. The circled areas are where the fire damage was most extensive.
The worst areas are to the top and left of this, and to the bottom. There was more damage outside of the circled areas, but it was spotty in the area in the middle left, along River Road and south of the bypass.


----------



## brickey1

rapmarks said:


> I am trying to remember where treetops is located.  We on a narrow one way road east of main entrance to national park.  People were backpacking off this road.  When we came off the road there was a touristy place and then we drove back to downtown gatlinburg.  Is treetops along that road


Its on Roaring Fork Road off 321. It end where Roaring Fork Motor Trail ends.


----------



## brickey1

The Haileys said:


> The area within the red straight lines is the main commercial district of Gatlinburg. The circled areas are where the fire damage was most extensive.
> The worst areas are to the top and left of this, and to the bottom. There was more damage outside of the circled areas, but it was spotty in the area in the middle left, along River Road and south of the bypass.



Where did you get this map? I would like to see the other area like Laurel Point area. I lost both resorts Tree Tops and Laurel Point.


----------



## The Haileys

Just Google maps, then I use the local damage reports to show the worst of the affected areas. 
Here's a better map to use to pinpoint destroyed, damaged, affected (slight damage), and not damaged buildings ... but it's only what's been inspected.
You can search for a specific address or business name:

https://weather.com/news/news/gatlinburg-tennessee-fire-interactive-map


----------



## RALnGA

if you go to... http://arcg.is/2gsL8tS ...you will be able to look up each building or cabin on a map  and see if it was destroyed by the fire  as of December 4...


----------



## Talent312

From the City of Gatlinburg website:
"The City goal is to reopen the Parkway, River Road, and Airport Road to the public on Wednesday, December 7.  Gatlinburg, east of the Post Office, is open now to residents. The Water Boil Advisory is still in effect for Gatlinburg, with the exception of the areas east of City Hall.  The curfew remains in effect from 6:00 p.m. until 6:00 a.m. nightly."

.


----------



## The Haileys

Widespread looting continues throughout the region as people dig into their closets, cabinets, and wallets, emptying them out and taking the goods to the Rescue Squad headquarters, the shelters set up by relief agencies, and other donation drop-off locations. This activity by residents and others even in far away locations has led authorities to beg for it to stop, at least for a while, as they work to sort and distribute the items to those in need. Volunteers towards that effort are more than welcome - just show up and get to work.


----------



## LynnW

Anyone know the situation with Holiday Inn Vacation Club? We are booked there for April.

Lynn


----------



## Talent312

LynnW said:


> Anyone know the situation with Holiday Inn Vacation Club? We are booked there for April.



It's listed as "safe or intact" on http://heavy.com/news/2016/11/gatli...inesses-landmarks-resorts-safe-intact-update/ 
This list has three categories: (1) Destroyed or Severely Damaged, (2) Safe or Intact, and (3) Unknown.

Published maps show that the fires missed most of the businesses on Historic Nature Trail Road. 

.


----------



## Sandy VDH

LynnW said:


> Anyone know the situation with Holiday Inn Vacation Club? We are booked there for April.
> 
> Lynn



Hi Lynn

It is more towards the town center of Gatlinburg, where there is more cement and less trees.  It is also a multi-story building surrounded by a parking lot, so less of a ground cover to catch fire.   It is not marked on the list of buildings destroyed/damaged listed above. 

I have a Westgate where there are more cabin like buildings in the hills amoung the trees.  I think 80% of more the the cabins are gone.

Sandy


----------



## Talent312

This from GTS...
Presently, all resort reservations through Thursday, December 15th _have been cancelled _as we expect to reopen the resort on Friday, December 16th. The City of Gatlinburg is expected to lift the mandatory evacuation of residents tomorrow and re-open the city to all public traffic on Friday, December 9th, which will allow our full resort operations teams to return to the resort and prepare the grounds and resort to welcome owners and guests on the 16th of December.

We have been made aware of solicitations being made to our owner base by a timeshare buyout company conveying false information with regard to the resort no longer standing. These are FALSE statements! Gatlinburg Town Square is sound and is still standing with plans to reopen soon! Should you be contacted by a third party solicitor, know that this is NOT your Management Company and that the offers extended are not supported by your Homeowners Association Board of Directors.

-----------------------------
I wonder if the first person to check-in next will say:
"Could we have a non-smoking room."  <ducking>


.


----------



## LynnW

Sandy VDH said:


> Hi Lynn
> 
> It is more towards the town center of Gatlinburg, where there is more cement and less trees.  It is also a multi-story building surrounded by a parking lot, so less of a ground cover to catch fire.   It is not marked on the list of buildings destroyed/damaged listed above.
> 
> I have a Westgate where there are more cabin like buildings in the hills amoung the trees.  I think 80% of more the the cabins are gone.
> 
> Sandy




Thanks Sandy.


----------



## Talent312

(CNN)Two juveniles face charges of aggravated arson in connection with a deadly Tennessee wildfire that began in late November and spread to Gatlinburg, Tennessee, according to Mark Gwyn, director of the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation.

Additional charges are being considered, 4th District Attorney General James Dunn said, including the possibility of seeking a transfer to adult criminal court.
He said the youths were from Tennessee, but not from Sevier County, where the fires started. Neither their ages nor genders were released.
Fourteen people lost their lives in the fires and more than 175 more were injured, according to officials. Residents and visitors to the resort-heavy area were among the dead.

--------------------------------------------------
We know nothing about who they are or what they did exactly at this point, but if they're responsible for this, they should be dealt with in the strictist possible measure.  

.


----------



## pedro47

Two juveniles with two much time on their hands starting a wild fire that destroy over 2,500 structures. What a sad story. This case should be transfer to adult criminal court.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Additional Info from NBC News:
Two Juveniles Charged With Arson in Tennessess Wildfires that Killed 14
By Alex Johnson/ News/ U.S. News/ NBC News/ nbcnews.com


Richard


----------



## brickey1

I'm not seeing any updates of Tree Topps detail damage, rebuilding, etc. My other resort Laurel Point hopes to rebuild Building A in 6-9 months.


----------



## Kozman

brickey1 said:


> I'm not seeing any updates of Tree Topps detail damage, rebuilding, etc. My other resort Laurel Point hopes to rebuild Building A in 6-9 months.



Yes. Things are strangely quiet. I thought the area has been reopened and we could get a thorough update.


----------



## Talent312

From the Tree Tops Resort's Facebook page on 12/6:

"It has taken some time for the authorities to assess each area and deem them safe to enter. We were allowed to go to the Resort last Friday and can now inform you that Buildings 4, 7, 8 and 9 were undamaged. Buildings 1, 2, 3, 5, 6 and the tree lofts were completely burned."

"We have met with the insurance adjuster and are in the process of obtaining analysis from various professional consultants in order to move forward with contracts to start the rebuilding process."

"First priority is to secure the damaged area which will be completed in the next two days. Initial analysis of the buildings not damaged, which is being done by professional industrial hygienists, is that there is very limited soot or smoke and we are targeting to have guests checking into these 90 units within 90 days."


.


----------



## brickey1

Thanks for the updates, not everyone in the world does facebook...and the phone are out.


----------



## Kozman

Talent312 said:


> From the Tree Tops Resort's Facebook page on 12/6:
> 
> "It has taken some time for the authorities to assess each area and deem them safe to enter. We were allowed to go to the Resort last Friday and can now inform you that Buildings 4, 7, 8 and 9 were undamaged. Buildings 1, 2, 3, 5, 6 and the tree lofts were completely burned."
> 
> "We have met with the insurance adjuster and are in the process of obtaining analysis from various professional consultants in order to move forward with contracts to start the rebuilding process."
> 
> "First priority is to secure the damaged area which will be completed in the next two days. Initial analysis of the buildings not damaged, which is being done by professional industrial hygienists, is that there is very limited soot or smoke and we are targeting to have guests checking into these 90 units within 90 days."
> 
> 
> .



Thanks, I looked on their Facebook page today and didn't come across this info. Does anyone have the layout of the resort? Are the unburned buildings the ones you come to first when you drive up Roaring Fork?


----------



## Cheapseater

Driving in on Roaring Fork, all of the resort except building 4 is located on the left over the Roaring Fork Creek. Buildings 1, 2, 3, 5, 6 and the freestanding units on the top of the resort are all destroyed. Buildings 1, 2, 3, 5, and 6 as well as the office were all located on the left as you enter the resort. Driving in on Roaring Fork meant that these buildings were the first ones that you saw. Building 7, 8 and 9 remain to your right as you enter into the resort complex. There is a video shot by a drone of the Tree Tops Resort and it is a very good overview of the destruction to the resort buildings at the main complex. I am limited in my tech skills or I would attach the video of the drone view of Tree Tops.

Looks like Tree Tops is communicating via facebook and not the internet web. That is not good as many such as myself do not partake of facebook or other social media. Perhaps we will eventually get some information by mail for our ownership interests. This much appears certain, the ownership interests that we have are now in buildings that no longer exist.


----------



## Talent312

You can read posts by your resort on their facebook page w/o joining or logging onto facebook.
There is a box asking you to do so, but click "not this time," and it will let you read the page.
.
.


----------



## SMRgirl

A few days before the Gatlinburg fire I received the maintenance bill for Tree Tops. What happens as far as payment due. One unit burned and one supposedly only soot and smoke damage.


----------



## Talent312

SMRgirl said:


> A few days before the Gatlinburg fire I received the maintenance bill for Tree Tops. What happens as far as payment due. One unit burned and one supposedly only soot and smoke damage.



Apparently, they plan to rebuild, so they'll need your MF's more than ever...
This will all have to be sorted out with the insurance coverage. 
You may be entitled to some form of compensation if your use is impaired.
If you have access to 'em, you may want to consult your governing docs.
.
.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Chapel of Love Lost to Fire that Ravaged City in Smokies
By Jonathan Mattise, The Associated Press/ Nation & World/ Travel/ The Seattle Times/ seattletimes.com

"GATLINBURG, Tenn. (AP) — The wildfires that killed 14 people and tore through Gatlinburg also stole an iconic venue from this city at the foot of the Great Smoky Mountains whose nickname is “the wedding capital of the South.”

All that remains of Cupid’s Chapel of Love is a heart-shaped pink sign with its name spelled out in Barbie-doll-style cursive lettering.

The white, log building with a green tin roof and waterfall around back hosted more than 20,000 weddings in more than two decades. Some were quick, 15-minute “let’s get married this weekend” appointments. Others were full ceremonies, renewals of vows and weddings built on family traditions that began when parents and grandparents eloped there...."





This Wednesday, Dec. 7, 2016 photo, shows the remains of Cupid’s Chapel of Love, in Gatlinburg, Tenn. Amid deadly wildfires in the Great Smoky Mountains, the city nicknamed “the wedding capital of the south”... (Andrew Nelles/The Tennessean via AP) 


Richard


----------



## Rehdaun

LynnW said:


> Anyone know the situation with Holiday Inn Vacation Club? We are booked there for April.
> 
> Lynn



Looks like some minor exterior damage only. Should be open in 2-3 weeks.  From the HOA site, posted on 12/9...


> Our team is grateful to have all our structures intact and anxious to begin the formidable task of clean-up and repair. We have contracted with a professional cleaning company who has already begun working to deep clean the building interiors. All linen, terry, upholstery, curtains and carpets must be cleaned and aerated. Repairs to the roof and building exterior will also be necessary prior to re-opening the Resort.
> 
> We anticipate that most units will be ready for occupancy in approximately 2-3 weeks. We will post further updates once the reopening date has been confirmed.


----------



## sfwilshire

My son had an event at Dollywood on Sunday, so my intent was to drive on up to look at Tree Tops. Google Maps still showed Roaring Forks Rd closed and we were running late anyway, so I let it go. There is an outdoor benefit concert I would like to attend next Saturday, but the weather is looking dismal. I hope they can find a space to move it indoors. Since it is to benefit the town, you would think they would make the convention center or something available.

If anyone is considering a visit to the area, Dollywood was the quietest I have ever seen it (and I've seen it a lot since two of my kids worked there and I had to drive one of them to work every day). The shows filled up, but the rides were walk-ons. No wait at all. We never saw any fire damage. I thought we might from the back of the park, but everything looked normal. Even the highway was eerily quiet for this time of year. No wait to buy apple donuts at the Apple Barn (a miracle indeed, usually they run completely out before I get there).

We saw only one tour bus, when you would typically see many this close to Christmas. They need and want your tourism dollars, so please come back as soon as you can.


----------



## bnoble

Also, Dolly Parton is hosting a telethon this evening (December 13).
http://www.rollingstone.com/country/news/inside-dolly-partons-smoky-mountains-rise-benefit-w455539

So, if you can't visit soon, this is another way to help.


----------



## Talent312

I first saw Gatlinburg in 1977 (~40 years ago) during a Summer camping trip.
It was then a quaint little town in the foothills of the Smokies. [Photo below.]
I was not happy to see how commercial it was when I returned 8 years ago.
Having married into a Knoxville family, I've been back many times.
My sense now is that, despite all the commercialism, it still has charm...
I'll be back.


----------



## dougp26364

SMRgirl said:


> A few days before the Gatlinburg fire I received the maintenance bill for Tree Tops. What happens as far as payment due. One unit burned and one supposedly only soot and smoke damage.



You're still an owner, the fee's are still due. But, I believe I'd contact the HOA to see what/if there are any preliminary thoughts about what they might do for owners. I would suspect they'll attempt to provide some sort of usage such as an exchange certificate of some sort. At this point it's to early for them to know what they can/will do so you may have to wait it out, but I'd plan on paying the fee's this year.


----------



## GetawaysRus

For anyone who has (had) an Interval International exchange to Westgate Smoky Mountains:  

We had a trade into WSM for October 2017 (at the height of fall color season).  I called Westgate today to ask what would happen with that reservation.  They in turn directed me to call II.  Westgate claims that they will have the resort rebuilt by this fall.  (I'm a bit doubtful of that, however.  They lost a lot of buildings.  But maybe Tennessee contractors are a lot better than the contractors where I live.)

Interval will allow exchangers to cancel their reservation and get the week that they had used for that initial trade back into your II account.  You would then have 1 year from the date you cancel to use that returned week for a retrade.  You do not get a refund of your original exchange fee or upgrade fee.  And if you retrade with that returned week, you again have to pay an exchange fee (and potentially also an upgrade fee if you trade to a larger unit).  This isn't ideal, but at least you'd get your week back.


----------



## am1

GetawaysRus said:


> For anyone who has (had) an Interval International exchange to Westgate Smoky Mountains:
> 
> We had a trade into WSM for October 2017 (at the height of fall color season).  I called Westgate today to ask what would happen with that reservation.  They in turn directed me to call II.  Westgate claims that they will have the resort rebuilt by this fall.  (I'm a bit doubtful of that, however.  They lost a lot of buildings.  But maybe Tennessee contractors are a lot better than the contractors where I live.)
> 
> Interval will allow exchangers to cancel their reservation and get the week that they had used for that initial trade back into your II account.  You would then have 1 year from the date you cancel to use that returned week for a retrade.  You do not get a refund of your original exchange fee or upgrade fee.  And if you retrade with that returned week, you again have to pay an exchange fee (and potentially also an upgrade fee if you trade to a larger unit).  This isn't ideal, but at least you'd get your week back.



RCI trying to profit from the situation. Would anything else be expected?


----------



## Sandy VDH

am1 said:


> RCI trying to profit from the situation. Would anything else be expected?



Except poster is talking II not RCI.  I have a DAE trade for Westgate Gatlinburg that is in the same situation.


----------



## pedro47

How long will it take to re build a resort liked Westgate and the other resorts destroyed by fire in Tennessee?
Will their by a shortage of building materials and workers in Tennessee?


----------



## eschjw

Sandy VDH said:


> Except poster is talking II not RCI.  I have a DAE trade for Westgate Gatlinburg that is in the same situation.



I have already rebooked my January Tree Tops DAE exchange with another resort. DAE gives you a free future exchange.


----------



## sfwilshire

pedro47 said:


> How long will it take to re build a resort liked Westgate and the other resorts destroyed by fire in Tennessee?
> Will their by a shortage of building materials and workers in Tennessee?




I didn't see the news clip, but there was a teaser on the local station announcing that Westgate reopened today. They announced last week that they had to relocate the check-in from a destroyed building, but that otherwise all is well for the undamaged buildings. I'm surprised that anything is left based on the early news reports and pictures, but apparently enough of it survived for them to operate.

The building trades will be gainfully employed for the foreseeable future rebuilding these homes and businesses. Unfortunately, winter is not a great time to build things here.

Sheila


----------



## ricknhsv

Got this email from Tree Tops - nothing new in it:

Dear Tree Tops Homeowners:

Our thoughts and prayers are with all the guests and Sevier County residents that experienced the wild fires that swept through Sevier County on November 28th.  The outpouring of concern from the Tree Tops owners has been overwhelming and we so appreciate each and every one of you and thank you for your concern.  The magnitude of this tragedy is overwhelming and it will take time to rebuild.

It has taken some time for the authorities to assess each area and deem them safe to enter.  We were allowed to go to the Resort last Friday and can now inform you that Buildings 4, 7, 8 and 9 were undamaged.  Buildings 1, 2, 3, 5, 6 and the tree lofts were completely burned. 

We have met with the insurance adjuster and are in the process of obtaining analysis from various professional consultants in order to move forward with contracts to start the rebuilding process. 

First priority is to secure the damaged area which will be completed in the next two days.  Initial analysis of the buildings not damaged, which is being done by professional industrial hygienists, is that there is very limited soot or smoke and we are targeting to have guests checking into these 90 units within 90 days.

As plans are finalized and definite we will continue to update you through postings on the Resort Facebook page, Tree Tops Resort, email and mail.  If you have received this information through the mail and would prefer to receive the future updates by email please contact the administrative offices either by listing your current email on your maintenance fee invoice or by calling 865-428-6039 ext. 12.

We appreciate your patience and understanding as we deal with this tragedy.


----------



## Miss Marty

Source:   Interval International Website - January 2017

The resorts listed below are closed temporarily due to weather-related and/or unforeseen events. Interval representatives are attempting to contact members who have confirmed vacations in the affected areas.

* 
Resort Name - Location - Resort Code*

*Gatlinburg, Tennessee* 

Club Chalet of Gatlinburg *CCG*
Fox Run Resort *FXT*
Gatlinberg Town Square *GTS*
Mountain Loft Resort (MN1) *MNT*
Tree Tops Resort of Gatlinburg *TTR*
River Terrace Resort & Co *WRT*
Westgate Smokey Mountain Resort *WSM*


----------



## Talent312

Miss Marty said:


> Source:   Interval International Website - January 2017
> The resorts listed below are closed temporarily due to weather-related and/or unforeseen events.
> 
> Gatlinburg Town Square is open for business.  12/21/16 -- GTS re-opened on Friday, December 16th! Some continued cleanup around the resort will be ongoing following the recent area wildfires. Should you have questions regarding your reservation, please contact the phone number found on your reservation confirmation."


----------



## falmouth3

I'm just wondering if anyone has been to visit since the fires.  How is the park area?


----------



## hvsteve1

falmouth3 said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone has been to visit since the fires.  How is the park area?


I haven't been there lately but get local TV news from that part of TN and the local paper that covers the area.

Parts of the park are closed and others can be seen but are burned over. The park is HUGE so this really only affects a small percentage of what there is.

Most of the destruction is on the outskirts of Gatlinburg and almost nothing in Pigeon Forge, however people have the impression the place was nearly destroyed. You will see little evidence of the fire in the central tourist area of Gatlinburg and not much in Pigeon Forge. The area has been impacted financially by folks thinking everything has been destroyed. I think visitors will be especially welcome.


----------



## falmouth3

Thank you hvsteve.


----------



## Talent312

hvsteve1 said:


> Most of the destruction is on the outskirts of Gatlinburg and almost nothing in Pigeon Forge, however people have the impression the place was nearly destroyed. You will see little evidence of the fire in the central tourist area of Gatlinburg and not much in Pigeon Forge. The area has been impacted financially by folks thinking everything has been destroyed. I think visitors will be especially welcome.



My DW is very grateful that the Tanger Outlet at Five Oaks was not affected.
We are required to make an annual pilgrimage there and to Christmas Place.

.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

It appears from their Facebook page that Laurel Point Resort is back in business, though the office and Building A burned to the ground.


----------



## eschjw

Tree Tops Resort has reopened and the loft units are being rebuilt. Four of the large buildings were also gutted by the fire and will have to be reconstructed. All of the buildings will have elevators when they are completed.


----------



## sfwilshire

Talent312 said:


> My DW is very grateful that the Tanger Outlet at Five Oaks was not affected.
> We are required to make an annual pilgrimage there and to Christmas Place.
> 
> .


We drove up to Dollywood a few weeks ago with our usual stop at the Apple Barn for apple doughnuts. We saw no signs of the fire on the route, so the Outlets are ready and waiting for you.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire

eschjw said:


> Tree Tops Resort has reopened and the loft units are being rebuilt. Four of the large buildings were also gutted by the fire and will have to be reconstructed. All of the buildings will have elevators when they are completed.



I've always been happy with our ownership at Tree Tops. We bought there in the 90s. The resort has been well managed and maintenance fee increases have been very modest. I was ready to list my two weeks right before the fires, just because we have more timeshare weeks than we can use, but waited to see how we would come out after the fires. It looks like we are going to own a practically brand new resort with no special assessments. I also expect demand will be high for a while until everything in the area gets rebuilt. One of our weeks is in the pedestal units, which are being replaced first. They are like stand-alone cottages. I'm sorry that I had already deposited my 2017 weeks with RCI. I could have probably rented them for a nice sum this year. Now I just need to decide what to sell instead. Too many weeks and too little vacation time.

Sheila


----------



## Mr U

I am looking to possibly purchase a 1 or 2 BR TS unit there...or Gatlinburg area...does anyone know if there will be a special assessment due to the fire?


----------



## Talent312

Mr U said:


> I am looking to possibly purchase a 1 or 2 BR TS unit there...or Gatlinburg area...does anyone know if there will be a special assessment due to the fire?



Quoting: "[W]e are going to own a practically brand new resort with no special assessments."
It's likely all rebuilding costs were covered by insurance... _(as was water-damage in my own home last year)._


----------



## pedro47

Talent312 said:


> Quoting: "[W]e are going to own a practically brand new resort with no special assessments."
> It's likely all rebuilding costs were covered by insurance... _(as was water-damage in my own home last year)._



Thanks for sharing this information. That is great news for all owners and you.


----------



## Talent312

I am in Gatlinburg now.
While there are visible signs of the fire, it's mostly business as usual.
Tourists are back in full-force. The Downtown area is chock-full of 'em.
Sugarlands Visitor Center was a madhouse with traffic tie-ups.  

There are patches of burned trees, particularly on the West side.
There are some houses missing and reconstruction is in process.
Our resort (GTS) has minor repairs pending, but is fully operational.

The trees will take a long-time, but otherwise, it's 90% recovered.
I'd say, if you didn't know what happened, it might not occur to you.

.


----------



## cyntravel

Does anyone have updated information on Mountain Loft Resort?
Cyn


----------



## The Haileys

It hasn't been on the media yet, but local talk, including pictures and video on Facebook, saying one of the buildings at Westgate in Gatlinburg is on fire.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Haileys

The Haileys said:


> It hasn't been on the media yet, but local talk, including pictures and video on Facebook, saying one of the buildings at Westgate in Gatlinburg is on fire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


Screen shot from Facebook
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312

I'm going to put my post on this in a new thread, as it's not related to the 2016 fires.


----------

